# Convert from L/H drive to R/H drive



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if it is possible to convert an RV from left hand drive to right hand drive, and if so, could they point me in the right direction.


regards ........ philip


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

You soon get used to LHD and if you go to Europe much it's in your favour but if you have been there before in a unit will have had some experience of RHD in LHD countries maybe?.

God knows how much this would cost as well.

Sorry i cant tell you where you could get it done though.


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Why would you want to? You sit so high that you see over all cars including 4X4's, so visibilty ahead isn't a problem, beside s it's not a hot rod you're driving so not wanting to overtake everything in front . Makes life easier in Europe , driving on the "wrong" side is easier because the wheel is on the left 
Been driving an RV for 16+ years & never had a problem with it being a left hooker. If I take my car to France it seems really strange driving on the right.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

hi Philip

As Road Runner says, I very much doubt this idea is a goer. It would be a 'one off' at enormous cost.

It's true you soon get used to driving even such a mighty beast as an RV from the 'wrong' side in UK, and of course it's the 'right' side in Europe.

If your concern is seeing past the car in front, this isn't a problem - you see over it.

If you're worried about overtaking slower lorries, and having to pull out to see round them, there is a solution you might want to try.

Buy a cheapo TV camera (about the size of a half a pack of Polos), and install it in the offside mirror looking forward - gaffer tape will do. Get somebody who knows about these things to feed the signal into your reversing TV, via a changeover switch.

Now, when you want to see round the truck in front, just select your new camera and you'll have a better view ahead than any car driver!

Bruce


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i agree that lhd is no problem. in the uk it is probably easier to drive to the kerb, rather than the centre line. as we have discussed before, main problem is for co-pilotl, who feels very vulnerable when large vehicles approach.

des


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I would think it is defiantly a no goer as you would need a new steering rack and to change over pedals etc.I dout if Americans consider making a s.rack for RHD? Lift your carpets under pedals and see if it has stamp marks/indents to move pedals over? as in fiats citrons etc,both LHD & RHD 
Cheers terry


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

There are a few RVs out there which were manufactured as RHD ( I have a customer who owns one) but I would imagine production costs were high and they didn't "catch on".

In New Zealand, however, I believe its law that all vehicles MUST be RHD so they convert all imported vehicles (see this lot http://www.villagerv.net/the5thdimension/vehiclelistings.asp?categoryID_list=31_37 )

It is obviously possible to do but I certainly wouldn't recommend trying it over here as it would probably be as cheap/expensive to import one already done from New Zealand.......failing that, if you're not comfortable driving a left hooker....buy a large European vehicle.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Theres a company in Blackpool (where i live!!) that does conversions on American cars. Not sure if they could do and RV or not but nothing is impossible if you have deep enough pockets. Their website is http://www.intercep.co.uk/LHDRHDConversion.htm and all the contact numbers are on the website.

I have done some work for them in the past and they are very professional, a conversion for a Hummer is about £6k, so God knows how much an RV conversion would be, but if you can afford it then fill your boots!!!!!

Dazzer


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Many thanks for all the responses. To answer the question .... it's the co-pilot that is the problem.

Now if only we had a Euro manufacturer who did slide outs !


regards ..... philip


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dead easy solution.....get said co-pilot and stick her in the drivers seat...Problem solved!!! (and a lot cheaper than a conversion!!!!!!!)

Or why cant she sit behind you if it bothers her??

Dazzer


----------



## 102639 (Jan 25, 2007)

*lhd/rhd*

The lhd /rhd conversion contact west midland american in cannock , they have done a few conversion for me when we shipped units to australia.

steve


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

WHY !!!!!

If you buy an RV be it A or C class, the thing is yes there big, yes they cost money to run and yes they are different to UK vechiles. But you think before you buy. Are you asking us RV' us or any left hand drive users. At the end of the day you can convert anything if you have the spare funds.

If you are a confident driver and understand things like the hang over from the back wheels and how to handle a long ridged vechile then it does not matter if it is right or left handed. If your not my suggestion in the past on here is go hire a truck, see how it feels.

If I have miss understood your question I am sorry, but to drive vechiles of these kind of lengths I honestly think it does not matter what hand they are, it's your understanding that matters. On a vechile of these lengths it's mirrors all the way , regardless of which side the wheel is on.

Sorry again if I got your question wrong, but these are only my opinions and I have driven a truck for more years than I wish to remember. 

If your confident with the length, hang over etc , go for it, after all once acrross the channell who is the odd one out !

Regards


Lampie


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Lampie....Parigby stated his problem as his co-pilot....I think she has a fear of sitting in the middle of the road with traffic bearing down on her (took me a while to get used to it :lol: )

Dazzer had the best suggestion....get co-pilot to sit somewhere less intimidating......perhaps demote her to "rear gunner" and sit her up the back with a good book and a big box of chocs :wink:


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Sorry did not realise that was the problem.

As LC states it is not nice to be that close to the white line and not in charge. As LC knows for me after seeing her my off side mirror ws ripped off. When you look at it in the cold light of day I was lucky just to loose the mirror. But we are wide , and two trucks side by side which often happens then we are need to be careful.

I took it very steady back the next day after seeing LC 1962 but the weather was bad and some still drive as if it,s summer. When leaving the next night to head back to Oxfordsire it was very bad east and south birmingham, most drivers understood but there is always ................

Well arrived 5hrs later should have taken two.. but alls well.

Going back to your thread ........ can you let your partner drive.... how brave are you.


Regards


Lampie


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

The passenger seat in an RV is usually referred to as the Suicide Seat and i know several partners who will not travel in it,but prefer to sit in the back of the RV (it doesn't bother me ) but there are occassions when even i take a sharp intake of breath   
Sitting in the back is a better solution than looking at having a conversion done and as i have said your OH will not be alone in doing this.

Chris


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks again for further imput.

OH has to sit up front, in that she is a cronic travel sickness sufferer, and just can't cope with being in the back.


regards .... philip


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Philip

Seems to me she has a choice to make!!!!

Do the "White Knuckle Suicide Seat" thrill a minute journey or the
"Head Down The Toilet, Doing The Technicolour Yawn"

Or of course she could walk!!

Good Luck

Dazzer


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

parigby said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to convert an RV from left hand drive to right hand drive, and if so, could they point me in the right direction.
> regards ........ philip


You could try contacting Winnebago Australia, tho' I hope yoiu have more luck than me!
They build on right hook Chevy/Workhorse chassis so they might be able to supply the relevent parts?


----------

